# New User, Please Don't Kill Me Yet.



## spearfish (May 24, 2007)

Hi

I'm new to the forum. Been browsing the site for a while and thought i'd finally join.

Currently I'm wearing a Seiko 7T32-6M49 Chrono... but, last night I decided to bite the bullet and get a Citizen BN0016-55L with Titanium strap.

So that's on it's way.

Hopefully it's a good one, I haven't seen it in the flesh... if not


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi and welcome to the forum







so is this the start of the collection


----------



## spearfish (May 24, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got a stack of watches back home (i moved from Oz to UK, 2 years ago) in storage... mostly diving watch specimens..


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

spearfish said:


> I've got a stack of watches back home (i moved from Oz to UK, 2 years ago) in storage... mostly diving watch specimens..


Sounds interesting









We like divers here


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Well to the forum









If you like divers, I'm sure you'll fit in well.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome, enjoy the forum.


----------



## spearfish (May 24, 2007)

thanks for the welcomes..

Now, got a question about my seiko chrono 7T32-6M49

It has a steel bracelet, but the clasp locker keeps coming undone whenever I bend my wrist..

Anyone else have this problem with their seikos?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

hi and welcome to the forum.

The clasp has most likely bent slightly, is it like a small hook that pushes over the bar? If so it just needs bending very slightly to make a tighter fit.


----------



## Bri (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi there,

Hope you enjoy the chat, we don't normally kill people, just some watches, see http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...mp;#entry221921









Mind you, I'm just in the middle of trying not to kill a PC, reloading Windows Xp.

Bri


----------



## the strap (Feb 21, 2007)

pg tips said:


> hi and welcome to the forum.
> 
> The clasp has most likely bent slightly, is it like a small hook that pushes over the bar? If so it just needs bending very slightly to make a tighter fit.


And since steel has a very good fatigue resistance, bending it back shouldn't damage it much at all.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

strange_too said:


> If you like divers, I'm sure you'll fit in well.


Unlike me, who is a complete misfit.


----------



## spearfish (May 24, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> strange_too said:
> 
> 
> > If you like divers, I'm sure you'll fit in well.
> ...


got another Question. I bought a watch of an Italy ebay seller, but haven't heard anything in 3 days. User has very good feedback score however... Should I be worried? I even wrote 2 messages in Italian to assist..


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Welcome, Spearfish. Friendly place here, no corpses.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

spearfish said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > strange_too said:
> ...


If its post timings you're thinking about, it might take as much as two to three weeks - the Italian postal system is disastrous.









OTOH if its "cookie-mix" that's the seller, he's a business and will probl'y only answer e-mails weekdays. HTH a bit









Welcome to the various fora


----------



## spearfish (May 24, 2007)

oh no...

Last night was browsing on ebay looking at some watches..

Saw a nice black monster, brand new, unwanted gift.

no reserve, bidding was around Â£30..

Ended up buying it at Â£70....

Looks like i have the bug back.. I've bought 3 watches since i've moved to this country and i've only been here a couple months..

should be arriving 2morrow


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

normdiaz said:


> Welcome, Spearfish. Friendly place here, no corpses.


Yeah but some smell that way!









Welcome to the forum.......your doomed.....doomed!

best regards David


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> normdiaz said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome, Spearfish. Friendly place here, no corpses.
> ...


I`ll have you know I had a bath only last year











> Welcome to the forum.......your doomed.....doomed!


So true














:lol:


----------

